# PC geht nach Standby nicht mehr an hilfe



## Pei7iN (25. August 2010)

hallo 
hab mir selber einen Pc zusammengebaut und hab ihn immer laufen lassen alles top aber gestern wollte ich mal standby rein das ging knopf hat geleuchtet und wo ich ihn wieder anschalten wollte ging es nicht ich konnte alles drücken 
danach habe ich das netzteil gezogen und wieder angemacht was soll ich machen ?? 
meine sachen die drin sind 

Mainboard : Asus M4A87D Evo
Netzteil    : Sharkoon Rush Power M 500 Watt
Prozessor : AMD Phenom X4 955 BE
CPU Kühler : Scythe Mugen 2


----------



## der_knoben (25. August 2010)

Also das muss vom Prinzip her kein Hardware Problem sein.
Hatte das auch schon. Lag aber eher am BS als an der Hardware. Oder sagen wir mal, da hat einer die Anpassung beschissen programmiert.


----------



## Pei7iN (25. August 2010)

ja und was könnte ich da unternehmen ?


----------



## Lexx (25. August 2010)

bios-einstellungen kontrollieren..


----------



## Sash (25. August 2010)

und nebenbei, bitte sei nicht so sparsam mit kommas, punkten usw.. wenn du mal einen deutsch-lehrer hattest, würde der beim lesen deines textes einen schlaganfall bekommen.


----------



## Pei7iN (25. August 2010)

hmm und unter was muss ich da schauen ??


----------



## Master Shake (25. August 2010)

Es kann immer mal passieren, dass beim Aufwachen us dem Standby etwas schieflaeuft. Das muss kein Drama ein. Wenn das Problem wiederholt auftritt, dann muss man nachhaken,

PS: es ist sehr schwer einen text zu verstehen wenn weder punkte noch kommas vorhanden sind weil die narmlich dazu da sind einen text verstaendlich zu machen alles klar also in zukunft drauf achten ist auch  nicht boese gemeint aber wenn man andere um hilfe bittet sollte man schon daruaf achten und es hilft auch mehr antworten zu kriegen denn wenn leute den text lesen und nicht auf anhieb verstehen dann lesen sie ihn meistens nicht zweimal und dann hast du den salat es ist also in deinem interesse hoffentlich war dein problem nur eine ausnahme alles gute mastershake.


----------



## Pei7iN (25. August 2010)

ja das kommt immer wenn ich in standby geh muss ich den netzstecker ziehen und normal anschalten .


----------



## Master Shake (25. August 2010)

Neuestes BIOS flashen. Wurden neue Treiber/neue Harware installiertm bevor das Problem aufgetreten ist? Sind chipsatztreiber auf dem neuesten Stand? Die auf der CD sind alt. Alle wichtigen Treiber up to date? Wenn alles nichts hilft: Daten sichern, Windows neu installieren. Wenn dann weitere Probleme auftreten, liegt wohl ein Hardwareproblem vor.


----------



## Master Shake (25. August 2010)

BTW: Statt standby kann man auch den Ruhezustand nutzen. Das ist wie System herunterfahren, allerdings ist das System in wenigen Sekunden wieder eiunsatzbereit.


----------



## Lexx (25. August 2010)

Master Shake schrieb:


> PS: es ist sehr schwer einen text zu verstehen wenn weder punkte noch kommas vorhanden sind weil die narmlich dazu da sind einen text verstaendlich zu machen alles klar also in zukunft drauf achten ist auch nicht boese gemeint aber wenn man andere um hilfe bittet sollte man schon daruaf achten und es hilft auch mehr antworten zu kriegen denn wenn leute den text lesen und nicht auf anhieb verstehen dann lesen sie ihn meistens nicht zweimal und dann hast du den salat es ist also in deinem interesse hoffentlich war dein problem nur eine ausnahme alles gute mastershake.


wer im glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit steinen werfen beistrich und punkt


----------



## Pei7iN (25. August 2010)

ich habe win 7 und da gibts nur heruterfahren. neustart, energiesparmodus,abmelden,sperren und benutzer wechseln


----------

